# Ayuda circuito con optoacoplador



## illi206 (Abr 12, 2006)

Buenas.

El caso es que tengo un circuito al que le tengo que poner un optoacoplador para que otro circuito conectado a J6 me cierre un pin en el AVR. El caso es que a la entrada de J6 tengo 215m Voltios.

http://img46.imageshack.us/my.php?image=opto3uo.jpg

Creeis que esto funcionaria o me hace falta añadir alguna restistencia mas.

Mil gracias.


----------



## hhpp (Abr 14, 2006)

Pensaste en aplificar la tension a tu entrada?
0.24V para un diodo?


----------



## illi206 (Abr 15, 2006)

Gracias por responder.

Pues es que lo que quiero hacer es separar galvanicamente ambos circuitos.
Se te ocurre alguna manera mejor de hacerlo?
Soy principiante con esto, asi que necesito ayuda.

Gracias


----------



## hhpp (Abr 18, 2006)

perdon por nmo responder, mi conexion, bueno en fin, talves ya lo solucionaste, pero haber mira lo unico que se me ocurre es usar un AMP-OP ya que con esto amplificas y en cierta manera aislas. si tesrive le seguinmois.


----------



## illi206 (Abr 20, 2006)

Gracias por la respuesta, pero al final veo que no se puede hacer como digo yo.

En realidad tengo un pulsador, que al pulsar, cierra y conecta con una masa electronica, esta masa electronica tiene con respecto a la masa del coche un potencial de 0,216 mV.

___Pin 1________P___________Pin masa eletronica
_____O-------------/ --------------------O



       Me interasa usar ese pulsador, para ademas de lo que hace, cerrar una entrada de un Atmega8, y sin que eso pueda causar perjuicio al otro circuito.

Gracias por tu ayuda.


----------

